# Flooded Guadalupe again



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Had time again today to hit the flooded flats since the doves weren't flying 5 lines and rod and reel took my mother and fiance another good trip it's a breeze catching whisker kitty's right now probably last run for a while unless I go tomorrow also had time Friday afternoon to get some arrowhead hunting in found a hell of a point for a quick trip






























Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

More





































Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Point









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Those arrow heads are sweet!


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

The arrow heads are awesome, nice catch as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool cats! Great bird point!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that's a **** good trip!


----------



## austin2989 (May 1, 2014)

That's really awesome I'm jealous. I need to get the boat out but I'm dealing with all this flooded mess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow!!! I'm just down the road from you if you ever need a partner on the boat. I hear those whispered fish are pretty good to eat to! Haha. 

Good looking rocks!


----------



## JETTY JUMPER (Jun 24, 2016)

*Sweet Points!!*

Wow!! Nice stringer of Blues and looks like a killer Edwards or Scallorn bird point. The left one looks like an Angostura or possible St Mary's Hall type point. Middle one could be Abasolo or Tortuga. Excellent day in my book!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool bud. Looks like your Moms has handled a catfish or two in her life. Good stuff!


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Arrow heads at the Lindville ? Really ! Awesome


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks guys arrow heads were from Friday here in Victoria fishing is still good, think I'm gonna load the boat and take off shortly just gotta run to town and get more cerveza.....these mosquitos are somthing fierce 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

This is my new screen saver we had a hell of a view that last trip we did not end up going today I was to burnt out already and lots of trees to cut up from harvey









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

